# Any Benifits from giving blood?



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

I am about to give blood in 2 weeks before i start my first HGH and Test cycle. I thought you couldnt give blood if you run any gear. i just read on another thread that Red Blood Cell count can be lowered by donating blood(SFGiants Can any one share some info on this?


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Donating blood will absolutely lower your hemocrit which can get high for some on something as basic as trt dosages of test.

 Thick blood is the number 1 killer/crippler of guys that live and breath this lifestyle!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

See I only enrolled to donate recently and was gonna squeeze one in before using. So I could repeat this again. 

Do you know how often is sufficient. My only intention was to give a little back to the community but now I can get a little back also. 

Here in the UK it is clearly stated that you should not donate if you have EVER used Body Building Drugs. Seem a bit extreme to me..

Any one in the UK Donate while on/off cycle? 

What is the criteria in the US?


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

I think those getting our blood should be blessed with the boost lol  actually in reality the circulating amoutns of steroids in our blood at any one point in time are not very substantial unless you pop a bunch of orals shortly before you go in or something.

 As far as how often, that will depend on your needs, some guys hemocrit never goes up high regardless of what they take and others even look at 200mg of test and are in the 55 range for hemocrit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2012)

The public health reasons behind not donating if you use bb drugs is because they are injected... Public Health idiots ignore the reality and lump us on with heroin addicts who also use needles and have high incidence of hep c and AIDS. 

Donate the blood especially on 19-nor's like deca.  They'll screen it out if needed.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 7, 2012)

I donated blood and I think they took more than 1 pint the bag was really full or maybe the juice in my blood is what pumped the bag 
after that I felt lighter & breathed better, had more energy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I donated blood and I think they took more than 1 pint the bag was really full or maybe the juice in my blood is what pumped the bag
> after that I felt lighter & breathed better, had more energy.



Hmm interesting


----------



## Mr P (Jun 7, 2012)

what is interesting how the juice pumped the bag? lol


----------



## grind4it (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the real deal. The amount of juice in one pint of blood is not going to have an impact on the recipient.



PillarofBalance said:


> The public health reasons behind not donating if you use bb drugs is because they are injected... Public Health idiots ignore the reality and lump us on with heroin addicts who also use needles and have high incidence of hep c and AIDS.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 8, 2012)

Decision made then. I'm gonna start giving blood soon and continue when I start test. Prob twice a year will do me. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 8, 2012)

Nbd buddy we all should give blood just as good people of the world  if there any wanted sides of it bonus for us , plus ya get a free cookie or juice. The only some what annoying thing about giving blood is the letters phone calls and emails i get from the stupid blood bank but its worth it knowing that some kid may be living bc of my contribution


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2012)

i need to give this a go... never knew the benefits.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 10, 2012)

I donate double blood red cells ever three months, keeps my hemoglobin in check.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 10, 2012)

It`s not olny the benefits for you but the ones that will get the blood you donate, those are the ones with the real benefit of donating blood.


----------

